# FeLV website



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

FeLV and FIV are one of the scourges of all kitties, many ferals so I thought I'd post this link here; I also put it it in Health and Nutrition forum.
The site has charts of when to retest, etc
http://www.felineleukemia.org/felvlink.html


----------

